# Saurkraut with Bacon



## reinhard (Jun 14, 2013)

I have eaten this ever since i was a kid in Germany and still eat it today and it doesn't matter what time of the year it is.  This was and still is part of a side dish along with real German dumplings and pot roast.  Great for dishes like my German Gumbo which has pork ribs, kielbasa, onions, potatoes and of course this kraut on top.  This time of the year it's put on top of grilled brats and polish.

German Kraut/Bacon

2 bags of Franks refrigerated kraut

1 pound of bacon

2 onions cut up

black pepper to taste

Take the kraut and onions and put it in a pot, and put enough water in it to just cover the kraut. I also add some black pepper to it.  Put on some medium heat and just bring it up to simmer [about 20 min].

while this is happening cut up the bacon into small pieces and fry it until it is golden brown and crisp. Take the kraut and drain the liquid and put it back into the pot. Then add the bacon and the hot grease with it, into the kraut and mix it up well. There it is.













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 14, 2013






Make sure you dump all the grease along with the bacon bits in the kraut while everything is hot and mix well.  Just the smell of this good stuff will get the taste buds going. As soon as i get started making my own kraut i'll be using that, but for now Franks is the best out there in my opinion. I dont like any kraut in cans.  The refrigerated bags are crispier in my opinion. Reinhard


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 14, 2013)

That looks right up my alley, especially on potatoes and brats. Very nice!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks fantastic and I'm sure people never think of it. I grew up with a German aunt so it's right up my alley!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks Fantastic Reinhard! We don't have Franks here, but the fresh bagged that we do have isucho better than canned. Still not as good as homemade.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 14, 2013)

Oooo....loving that!  I looooove that stuff!

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks good Reinhard.....kraut lovers rejoice! About a week to go on the kraut here to hit the 6-week mark. I will admit I snagged a forkful out but have been able to pretty much leave it alone. Still fairly cool here so have left it out in the garage. Next week I'll put it in pint Mason jars and then in the fridge and start another batch. Stay tuned...lol....Regards, Willie


----------



## foamheart (Jun 14, 2013)

I do ribs and kraut, sausage and kraut, bacon just fits right in there too. Always like Kraut but here the best we can get at the store is "Vlassic. Years ago I tryed making Kraut and it was not pretty, well pretty refers to sight, it smelled baaaaaaaad! I still have these huge crockery kraut pots and the mandolin and stuff hanging around. Maybe this winter I will have to try again.

That looks great Reinhard.

So how about passing me one of those cheese filled kolaches! Or prune.....


----------

